# Pb de synchro iPhoto/iPod !!!



## AppleInside (15 Décembre 2007)

Salut à tout le monde. 
J'ai un gros soucis avec la synchronisation de mes photos sur mes 2 iPod. J'ai 2 sessions (la mienne et celle de ma copine) + 2 ipod (le mien, iPod classic 80Go et le sien, iPod video 30Go). Lors de la synchro sous iTunes, tout ce qui est vidéo, podcast et musique se synchronise bien, mais dès qu'il s'agit des photos j'ai ce message d'erreur à chaque fois et pour les 2 iPod/sessions : "l'iPod ne peut pas être synchronisé. Vous ne possedez pas les autorisations d'accès suffisantes pour effectuer cette opération". J'ai passé les iPod en lecture et écriture pour tout le monde, idem pour le dossier de ma bibliothèque iPhoto (qui est partagée par les 2 sessions), rien n'y fait, je ne comprends pas ce qui coince, alors que tout se passait bien avant, je n'ai rien changé de spécial à ma config (iMac alu, 1Go de ram, Léopard). Merci de me venir en aide.


----------



## Marco68 (15 Décembre 2007)

AppleInside a dit:


> Salut à tout le monde.
> J'ai un gros soucis avec la synchronisation de mes photos sur mes 2 iPod. J'ai 2 sessions (la mienne et celle de ma copine) + 2 ipod (le mien, iPod classic 80Go et le sien, iPod video 30Go). Lors de la synchro sous iTunes, tout ce qui est vidéo, podcast et musique se synchronise bien, mais dès qu'il s'agit des photos j'ai ce message d'erreur à chaque fois et pour les 2 iPod/sessions : "l'iPod ne peut pas être synchronisé. Vous ne possedez pas les autorisations d'accès suffisantes pour effectuer cette opération". J'ai passé les iPod en lecture et écriture pour tout le monde, idem pour le dossier de ma bibliothèque iPhoto (qui est partagée par les 2 sessions), rien n'y fait, je ne comprends pas ce qui coince, alors que tout se passait bien avant, je n'ai rien changé de spécial à ma config (iMac alu, 1Go de ram, Léopard). Merci de me venir en aide.



tu es sûr de ne pas avoir changé certains droits pour l'un ou pour l'autre ( au niveau de la session ) ?


----------



## AppleInside (16 Décembre 2007)

Non je n'ai rien changé, et ma copine non plus, à priori; les 2 sessions agissent de la même façon au problème, et ce sont 2 sessions admin... Merci de m'aider


----------



## Marco68 (16 Décembre 2007)

AppleInside a dit:


> Non je n'ai rien changé, et ma copine non plus, à priori; les 2 sessions agissent de la même façon au problème, et ce sont 2 sessions admin... Merci de m'aider




As tu essayé l'utilitaire disque pour réparer les autorisations ?


----------



## olaye (16 Décembre 2007)

salut.
je te souhaite de ne pas connaître la vérole de la photothèque.
un bien vilain truc, qui te pourrit le fichier photothèque, celui qui ne pèse rien mais qui gère toutes tes données.
j'avais eu ça sur mon ancien iMac.

j'ai été obligé (avec le nouveau) de ré-importer toutes les photos, originals + modified+ data (donc 12 000 photos x 2 à peu près), et de tout remettre en ordre à la main ensuite.
heureux d'avoir une machine qui booste sévèrement.

ça m'a au moins permis de voir d'où venait le problème : beaucoup de photos avaient été re-datées du 23 mai 2005 et du 7 juillet 2007, 2 dates fatidiques vu qu'elles correspondaient aux 2 jours où j'ai récupéré des photos in-extremis depuis la carte SD pourrie d'un pote à moi.
conseil en conséquences : quand on importe des photos d'origine douteuse, mieux vaut laisser de côté iPhoto et utiliser le Finder.

nb : depuis le iPod fonctionne nickel


----------



## calimeroloulou (9 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour en te lisant, j'ai reconnu exactement le même prpbleme que toi sauf que pour moi c'est uniquement le itouch qui obtient le message "autorisation insuffisantes".
J'ai aussi 2 sessions et 3 ipod. as-tu trouvé une solution?
$pour moi le probleme est apparu en passant à leopard et Iphoto 8.



Bon, ben comme on vous l'a mis en rouge en tête de forum, la place de ce topic n'est pas dans "Applications" !


----------



## AppleInside (13 Janvier 2008)

calimeroloulou a dit:


> Bonjour en te lisant, j'ai reconnu exactement le même prpbleme que toi sauf que pour moi c'est uniquement le itouch qui obtient le message "autorisation insuffisantes".
> J'ai aussi 2 sessions et 3 ipod. as-tu trouvé une solution?
> $pour moi le probleme est apparu en passant à leopard et Iphoto 8.
> 
> ...



Désolé, je pensais que la place de ce topic était dans "Applications" car il s'agit d'un problème logiciel avec iPhoto, encore désolé.

Pour répondre à calimeroloulou, non pas trouvé encore de solution, et je n'ai pas encore eut le courage/temps de tout réimporter et reclasser (j'ai vraiment beaucoup de photos). Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution?


----------



## Lepeer (26 Janvier 2008)

J'ai un problème similaire.

Auusi bien sur Touch que sur iPhone, la synchro d'un dossier iPhoto spécifique débouche sur une erreur lecture/écriture.

A noter que celà se produit depuis que j'ai connecté un iPhone débloqué à iTunes, le Touch n'avait pas ce problème jusque là. Comme si la synchro avec l'iPhone avait endommagé qqch dans les fichiers iPhoto...

Depuis, la seule solution que j'ai trouvée pour l'instant, c'est d'exporter d'iPhoto les photos que je veux transférer sur les deux iTrucs dans un dossier, et synchroniser avec ce dossier plutôt qu'avec un dossier iPhoto et là, ça marche...

Donc le problème semble venir d'iPhoto, ou du dialogue entre iPhoto et iTunes...


----------



## AppleInside (10 Mai 2008)

Personne n'aurait de solution à ce problème? Je me suis repencher dessus, j'ai appellé  le service technique d'Apple, et ... il n'ont pas la réponse! Ils m'ont donné un numéro de dossier, et m'ont demandé de rappeller car les "spécialistes" n'étaient pas là pour me répondre!
 Vraiment incroyable comme problème.


----------



## jcm78 (26 Mai 2008)

Bonsoir à tous,

Et bien, moi aussi, j'ai le même problème que AppleInside ! iTunes synchronise tout sauf les photos. Ma config est la suivante : iMac Alu sous Leopard, 2 comptes (administrateurs), iPod nano 8 Go.

Quelqu'un a-t-il la solution ??

Merci et bonne soirée,

JCM


----------



## jcm78 (13 Août 2008)

Bonjour, 

Je remonte ce post car le problème n'est toujours pas résolu.

Si quelqu'un à une idée... merci par avance.

Bonne journée

JCM


----------



## AppleInside (1 Novembre 2008)

Je déterre un peu ce post, car je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution ... Par contre fait nouveau, mon iPhone 3G se synchronise sans problème, mais mon ipod classic ne veut toujours rien savoir... même après une restauration ...
Personne n'a ce problème?


----------



## AppleInside (1 Novembre 2008)

J'ai encore du nouveau lol. Je viens de donner accès à tout le monde (au niveau des droits des dossier) aux dossiers suivants : 

mon disque dur
--> utilisateurs
      --> partagé (avec option "Appliquer aux éléments inclus")

(tout cela est à faire dans "lire les informations" des dossiers en question)

Et ... je n'ai plus le message d'erreur et ma bibliothèque de photo d'iPhoto se synchronise enfin !

MAIS (et oui il en fallait bien un) au bout d'une centaine de photo synchronisée, j'ai un nouveau message d'erreur : "l'iPod ne peut pas être synchronisé. Le fichier requis est introuvable."
Je rappelle que mon iPhone 3G ne connais pas ce problème. Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## jcm78 (4 Novembre 2008)

Bonsoir AppleInside,

Un très grand MERCI à toi... J'ai fais la manip que tu as indiqué, et..... ça marche !!!
J'ai testé avec un iPhone V1 sur lequel j'avais le même problème que sur mon Nano et c'est OK
Encore Merci

JCM


----------



## PascalBS38 (6 Novembre 2008)

J'ai le meme probleme et j'ai une solution ))
En fait la synchronisation fonctionne ou pas selon les photos que l'on veut importer dans les iPod.
J'ai 3 utilisateurs et 3 ipods. Je cree pour chacun des utilisateurs un album pour son iPod (donc 3 album dans iPhoto). La bibliotheque se trouve sur la partition "partage" si bien que tous le monde y a acces. Droits lecture/ecriture pour tous dans tous les repertoires.
Le probleme est plutot etrange car il apparait ou pas selon les photos qu'on met dans les albums. Une seule photo peut faire le probleme. Si je l'enleve de l'album alors je peux synchroniser meme si cette photo a ete telecharge de mon APN le meme jour et faisant partie du meme rouleau que les autres (etrange)
En fait j'ai resolu le probleme en supprimant le repertoire Cache iPod (je ne suis pas sur de ce nom car en ce moment je suis au boulot sur un PC...) qui se trouve dans la bibliotheque de iPhoto.
Ensuite je fais un synchronisation, et attention l'iPod va mettre toute la bibliotheque iPhoto dans l'iPod. J'interrompt alors la synchro pour choisr "synchroniser que les album coches" sour iTunes et ensuite tout marche. Plus de probleme meme avec la photo recalcitrante

Si quelqu'un peut essayer chez lui, ce serait sympas pour savoir si ca marche ailleurs.


----------



## PascalBS38 (8 Janvier 2009)

Bon ben j'ai re-eu le probleme.....
Du nouveau a ce sujet?


----------



## PascalBS38 (26 Janvier 2009)

La seule solution que j'ai trouvee est de supprimer le fichier "iPod Photo Cache" avant chaque synchronisation sur un nouvel iPod (manip pas necessaire in on synchronise plusieurs fois de suite le meme iPod).

 Mais ce n'est pas pratique et cela prend du temps car iTunes/iPhoto doit a chaque fois refaire ce cache pout toutes les photos alors que sinon il n'ajoute que les photos supplementaires.

Je n'ai pas trouve d'autre solutions proposees sur les site de forum Apple..

Quelqu'un a mieux comme idee?


----------



## PascalBS38 (5 Février 2009)

Bon je galere toujours car supprimer le repertoire "iPod Photo Cache"a chaque synchro d'iPod c'est loin etre "user friendly" ce qui est contraire a la strategie des OS et logiciels Apple.
Je suis surpris que ce probleme de coherence entre iTunes-iPhoto dans un mode multi-utilisateurs ne soit pas regle par Apple car il doit exister depuis des annees et je ne suis surement pas le seul a avoir ce probleme.


----------



## PascalBS38 (26 Mars 2009)

Toujours pas de commentaire ni solutions?


----------



## adinx (26 Octobre 2009)

2 ans après, mêmes causes mêmes symptômes.
Une bibliothèque iPhoto dans le dossier partage et deux comptes utilisateurs.
Les autorisations, c'est 90% de mes enquiquinements sur Mac.


----------



## PascalBS38 (26 Octobre 2009)

Pour moi, cela reste un bug de OSX. Et Apple n'a pas l'air de prendre ce probleme en compte. 
Il n'y a en jeux ici que des logiciels Apple (iTunes, iPhoto) et que du materiel Apple (iPod). Il est clair que iPhoto et iTunes ne gere pas correctement les aspects multi-utilisateurs sur un meme ordinateur.


----------



## babas1 (11 Avril 2010)

J'ai eu le même prob, mais une fois modifié les droits du répertoire iPod Photo Cache.... ma synchro a réussi, et toutes les suivantes marchent aussi sans modif à faire. Du coup j'ai décidé de mettre à jour les photos uniquement depuis un seul des 2 comptes sur le mac.

Avez vous encore de soucis sur ce point ? Utilisez vous 2 comptes ? ou un seul ? Je pense pouvoir vous aider.


----------



## PascalBS38 (12 Avril 2010)

Merci babas1 pour ta proposition,
Je n'ai pas eu le probleme depuis un certains temps, par contre il me semle avoir essaye de mettre le repertoire de cache avec des droits ecriture pour tout le monde et avoir eu tout de meme le probleme ensuite. Mais je n'en suis pas sur. En tout cas en ce moment ca va.
Merci encore pour ta proposition.


----------



## Netoile (4 Juillet 2010)

Je suis concerné par le problème également, et je n'ai aucune réponse nouvelle à apporter, malheureusement. Même la méthode de suppression du dossier "iPod Photo Cache" s'est avérée inopérante. Je ne vois pas ce que je peux faire ... 

J'essaierai de téléphoner à Apple dans la semaine, car cela me paraît étrange que ce bug n'ait pas été corrigé depuis le temps ...


----------



## corpi (31 Juillet 2010)

J'avais ce problème aussi.
Voila comment je l'ai résolu.
Il faut réparer les autorisations de la photothèque.
Pour celà démarrer iPhoto en maintenant Cmd et Alt enfoncés.
On vous invite à réparer la photothèque.
Choisissez réparation des autorisations.
Et le tour est joué.
La synchro avec mon iPad fonctionne!


----------



## Jerome_C (7 Octobre 2010)

En ce qui me concerne problème résolu en appliquant la méthode de propagation des droits du répertoire shared à tout son contenu - j'ai la bibliothèque iphoto ET itunes dedans, je ne saurais dire à quel niveau le problème se situait.

La méthode ci-dessus (essayée en premier) n'a pas marché pour moi : dans le dernière version itunes sur OS X le démarrage avec alt-cmd ne propose pas de réparation de bibliothèque mais juste le mode sans échec.


----------



## tsegha (2 Septembre 2012)

Perso j'ai rencontré le message "les informations de l'iphone sont synchronisées avec un autre compte utilisateur" suite à changement de HDD.

Souhaitant faire une clean install j'avais transféré manuellement depuis l'ancien HDD les dossiers :
- iTunes (contenant "Album Artwork", "iTunes Music", etc...)
- iPod Photo Cache (dans le dossier "Images")

A noter que pour la synchro je n'utilise pas iPhoto mais un répertoire (par défaut) dans le Finder.

Voilà comment j'ai résolu le problème : 
1 - Réparation des autorisations sur le HDD / Reboot
(non résolu)

2 - Vérification / Changement des autorisations sur le dossier "iPod Photo Cache", suivi après chacune des ces actions de "Appliquer aux éléments inclus". 

_nom de ma session_ : Lecture et écriture
staff : Lecture et écriture
everyone : Lecture seulement
(non résolu)

3 - Re-sélection du dossier "Images" correspondant à ma session sur le nouveau HDD via iTunes/iPhone/Photos/"Synchroniser les photos depuis".
En cliquant sur "Choisir un dossier" il pointait vers le dossier "Images" de mon ancien HDD qui est toujours connecté...
(résolu)

En copiant le répertoire iTunes l'ancien chemin d'accès avait du être conservé...


----------

